# Cross-Over Tracks.....



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Use them or no....or is it a preference thing?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a preference thing. Some like to use them so that one person doesn't have the outside lane advantage at all times, especially those who use gardrails.
hojoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a preference thing. You can always add or remove them when you feel you need a change.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Using Criss-Cross Sections*

If you do decide to use criss-cross tracks, be sure you have an even number of them. If not, you'll have 1 controller running 2 lanes.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry all. I meant the 9 inch criss cross. I noticed that if I put one in then one controller controls both lanes (not good). I haven't flipped my terminal track over yet, but assume that I would have the same problem if I separate the two lanes, each with it's own wall wart (or my power supply, when it arrives)..... :freak: Still not sure about taking the plunge on separating my lanes, hehe. Anyone _here_ contract that out?

AfxToo....I agree about all you say on the overpasses and was planning just that move. I was also thinking of adding my HO train set to the table for additional aesthetic (and also for my son...he likes the trains). If I do that then I will have train going under car track and visa versa. Just an fyi...the train track would be a simple layout (large oval on the outside of the board and a smaller attached oval inside of it). The train's straightaway that's opposite the driving stations would be tresseled above, and on the outside of my car's longer straight section...unless I make a diagonal that's longer. Hope that made sense.  

About the intersections...I assume you mean a 4-way intersection...and I see a T intersection on e-bay right now. I was playing with the idea of getting one of these (if they were compatable my new Tomy track???), but I'm concerned about the cars crashing part. Currently I'm using a couple of the 9" criss crosses until I decide on my permanent layout...would they crash harder on a 4-way or T intersection than they do on the criss-crosses?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What to do with all those old novelty tracks pieces? Here's how I made use of them:  



















-Scott


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey! Cool idea....although I've not come across that funny bunny track on the top yet. Is that MM, or Life Like or some such?


----------

